# How To Edit Sunrise / Sunset / Landscape Photos



## KendallMartin (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys, a lot of people have been asking me how I edit my photos, so I decided to throw together some tutorials. This should be super helpful if you want to create some awesome sunset / sunrise / landscape shots. Let me know what you think


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 13, 2015)

Well throwing up a video and links in your first two posts can make people on forums suspicious.  Best to let people get to know you and actually see what you do produce first.  If people don't know what your standard is why should they bother to click on your link which might have monetised ads on it? (you know those annoying ones where you have to sit and wait for the ad before the video starts - the originator gets paid for it)  It's quite normal to see these things as spam.


----------



## KendallMartin (Jun 13, 2015)

Thats your opinion and you're entitled to it. But if  you would click on my link you would know that I don't have even have enough views to get paid for my videos. I do them to help others and because I enjoy teaching what I know. Thanks for being negative straight off the bat however. Even if it was a monetized video, it's still a tutorial helping others, and you're not being forced to watch it, or the ad.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 13, 2015)

There's no need for attitude, forum members are frequently suspicious about new members posting links.  Many forums won't even show posts until you've posted a certain number or been a member for certain period of time.

At this stage no one knows who you are or has seen what your sun set and sunrise shots are like, so why should they watch your video over and above all the others out there?  Not being negative, just realistic 

Why not post some of your images in this very section of the forum?  You're saying you have something to teach, show us the skill that you are teaching by posting few low res pictures.

I don't think I am being negative and I'm not trying to be unhelpful.  But it's better to get involved and introduce yourself rather than just bust in and say - hey guys I can teach you how to do this - when you haven't even shown us your quality.  It can make you seem arrogant, which I know is not your intention.


----------



## KendallMartin (Jun 13, 2015)

I believe there is need for attitude. You could have sent me a private message, instead you decided to flame all over my post and ruin it. If you're a moderator, delete my post. Otherwise stop being childish and please leave me alone.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm no mod, I don't have their patience!  I'm not being childish, just saying that having a link in your first post makes you look like spam.  If that wasn't your intention then I apologise.  But you will get more buy in to your video if you involve yourself in the forum, or else you're not giving yourself the best opportunity.  I'm not sure how many people will click on a 12 minute video when they don't have any idea of what your ability is.  There are plenty of bad teachers out there.  There are also plenty of good photographers who can teach.  You need to give people a chance to see which you are.


----------



## KendallMartin (Jun 13, 2015)

Well, fortunately, I'm not spamming, just sharing my content. If someone wants to learn they will, if not, thats fine. Maybe I will repost when I've had more interaction on the forum. However, that doesn't give you the right to force your opinion upon me. If not many people will click on it, then thats fine. If I'm a bad teacher, thats fine. I don't need you to tell me these things however. Nobody likes a know-it-all on a high horse. You're definitely not making a newcomer feel welcome. Tutorials are a part of my content that I share with others, it's not like its unrelated to this forum or doesn't belong here, so stop making me feel bad for posting something I worked long and hard to be able to share for the benefit of others.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm not forcing my opinion on you or anyone else.  There are many great photographers on here.  Many of whom if they did a similar video would certainly get views on a video like yours.  I'm not making you feel bad - only you can make that happen.  I'm actually after giving you the benefit of the doubt trying to help.  It's common forum etiquette to get established before posting links.  As I said many forums won't allow it for a set period of time because of the amount of spam there is.  

I'm not telling you you are a bad teacher.  I'm simply saying that when we don't know the standard of your work then people may have the response "huh?  Teach us what?  What's he all about" .  

In any case a better place for something like this is the beginner's/up and coming forums.  This is a gallery forum to post photos and ask for criticism/suggestions.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 13, 2015)

Watched the video. Very nicely done. Easy to follow and understand. The few images you have posted have been very good. Having said that, everything thereyougo! mentioned about slow introductions and proving your validity with your work is spot on.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!  I've moved this to a more appropriate forum.  The galleries are generally reserved for images, either simply for sharing, or for critique.  Tutorials and such are best posted in 'Articles of Interest'.  

Just a reminder folks, let the moderators do the moderating!  If you see what you believe to be an issue, then use the 'Report' feature or PM the moderator(s) of your choice.


----------



## Designer (Jun 13, 2015)

KendallMartin said:


> Let me know what you think


I've had to attempt to install the Adobe Flash player update six times in the past three days, and apparently I still have not acquired the necessary update, therefore I was not able to view your video.  Sorry.


----------



## KendallMartin (Jun 14, 2015)

Designer said:


> KendallMartin said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know what you think
> ...


Don't worry about it Thats a bummer about Flash. Technology...


----------



## KendallMartin (Jun 14, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Welcome to the forum!  I've moved this to a more appropriate forum.  The galleries are generally reserved for images, either simply for sharing, or for critique.  Tutorials and such are best posted in 'Articles of Interest'.
> 
> Just a reminder folks, let the moderators do the moderating!  If you see what you believe to be an issue, then use the 'Report' feature or PM the moderator(s) of your choice.


Thank you you for moving the post, as was stated, I am new, so that helps.


----------



## KendallMartin (Jun 14, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Watched the video. Very nicely done. Easy to follow and understand. The few images you have posted have been very good. Having said that, everything thereyougo! mentioned about slow introductions and proving your validity with your work is spot on.


Thanks! I appreciate your kind words, and also being kind in your constructive criticism.


----------



## davegreg (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for your share. I'm a newbie. It helped me a lot!


----------



## Clay Olmstead (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a sunset picture I've been working on. Those are some good pointers. Thanks. I'll give you credit when I'm done.


----------

